# Derbyshire Cross Slide On Craftsman 109



## Andre (Jan 3, 2016)

It's official; I've gone mental. Built this up around six months ago, but kept forgetting to share it because I haven't really used it yet. I keep forgetting to actually built a toolpost...... and eventually a small turret for the slide if everything works out. I wonder if a 109 turret lathe has been done before? It would come in handy for some small things, that's for sure 

Uses a Derbyshire double slide (made before the tripple slide models) with a USN part number. Most of the plating is degraded, so it's possible it was used on a NAVY ship for instrument repair. I bought this slide for either $15 or $25, I forget. 109 was bought for $75, I tore every single nut and bolt apart and scrubbed it with Kerosene. Looked new after!

Way surfaces include a 30 and 45 degree per side V way, which has been scraped using a pull scraper to the ways. Lots of trips to the mill to get things close.

Here it is:











Here was a small job, using a flycutter to mill the sides of some lead rifle weights, they had voids from the wood mold degassing but they came out decent. This Derbyshire table is very easy to clamp things to.




Thanks for looking,


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 3, 2016)

The top of the compound slide looks relatively low.  The 4-way turret that Enco probably still sells might fit.


----------



## Andre (Jan 3, 2016)

wa5cab said:


> The top of the compound slide looks relatively low.  The 4-way turret that Enco probably still sells might fit.



It is a little low, but it will still require a shorter toolpost than a Taig. There is no turret for a MT taper this small on Enco, this one is size zero.


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 3, 2016)

I was referring to the common 4-way turret tool post, not a tailstock turret.  You said that you needed a tool post.

I suppose that if you could extract the JT 2MT arbor, you could put a JT 0MT one in its place.  But the 6-position turret on it would be larger than the tailstock.


----------



## Andre (Jan 3, 2016)

Ahhh okay. I think I'll simply make one, I have a block of aluminum left from the last toolpost I made for the original 109 carriage assembly I can use, and I have to make a T-bolt anyway.

Or, make a spacer washer to lift the older one to the appropriate height.


----------

